# MainPean Stardialer



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

Hallo,
im Januar 2004 verursachte das Anrufen einer Nummer von MainPean bei meinen Eltern Kosten in Höhe von ca. 80€. Dies wurde auf der entsprechenden Rechnung der Telekom deutlich.  

Es stellte sich heraus, dass wohl meine Schwester irgendwann zu schnell auf OK geklickt hatte, ohne wirklich zu realisieren, was sie tat. Mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht. 

Den Dialer selbst konnte ich auf dem System nicht mer finden, es existieren lediglich zwei Log-Einträge von SpyBot S&D, die besagen, dass Registry-Einträge von MainPean gefunden und gelöscht wurden.

Obwohl meine Eltern Einspruch gegen den Posten auf der Rechnung erhoben hatten, hat die Telekom diesen als unbegründet zurückgewiesen und den Betrag per Einzugsermächtigung abgebucht.

Unter http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/41591 habe ich gelesen, dass die RegTP der MainPean bereits im Oktober letzten Jahres die notwendigen Lizenzen entzogen hat, dass das Abbuchen also eigentlich rechtswidrig erfolgt ist.

Was kann ich jetzt tun? 
Bzw. wie kann ich vorgehen, um das rechtswidrig eingezogene Geld zurückzuverlangen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
M. Klein


----------



## sascha (10 März 2004)

> Es stellte sich heraus, dass wohl meine Schwester irgendwann zu schnell auf OK geklickt hatte, ohne wirklich zu realisieren, was sie tat.



Dreimal hintereinander? Und das "OK" wird nicht geklickt, sondern explizit eingegeben...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 März 2004)

Wieso Mainpean? Welche Nummer wurde angewählt?


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2004)

*090000032*



> Wieso Mainpean? Welche Nummer wurde angewählt?


Also, die Nummer, die angewählt wurde, war die *090000032*. Laut Auskunft der Telekom und nach persönlicher Internetrecherche gehört diese Nummer der MainPean (GmbH oder so in Berlin, glaube ich)



> Dreimal hintereinander? Und das "OK" wird nicht geklickt, sondern explizit eingegeben...


Bei der RegTP fand ich im Februar noch tausende verschiedene Dialer, die alle diese Nummer wählen, daher glaube ich nicht, dass man bei jeder Variante drei mal bestätigen, bzw "OK" eintippen muss. (Inzwischen finde ich dort aber keinen einzigen mehr, da der Dienst, wie gesagt, keine Lizenz mehr hat!)
In dem von mir verlinkten Heise-Artikel ist ebenfalls die Rede von *400.000 Dialern*, die nicht mehr lizensiert sind.

Daher nochmal meine Frage:
Was kann ich tun, wenn zum Zeitpunkt der (unwissentlichen) Inanspruchnahme _keine gültige Lizenz_ für den Mehrwertdienst bestand, die Telekom, den Betrag aber trotzdem eingezogen hat?

M. Klein


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 März 2004)

Du hast wahrscheinlich einen Vertipper eingebaut. Die Mainpean-Rufnummer lautet 090090000032.
Der Heise-Artikel bezieht sich auf Dialer, die sich damals noch über die Rufnummerngasse 01908 eingewählt haben. Mit den aktuellen Dialern hat das nichts mehr zu tun. Allerdings wurde ihnen *rückwirkend* die Registrierung entzogen. Technisch denkbar ist das jederzeit wieder...


----------



## Der Jurist (12 März 2004)

@ 8klein

 .. und schau mal in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten, danach bist Du sicher klüger und kannst Deine Situation selbst am besten einschätzen.


----------



## cicojaka (12 März 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Technisch denkbar ist das jederzeit wieder...



...also falls Du Dich betrogen fühlst, sammle Beweise und Hinweise und opfere die Zeit, im Erste-Hilfe-Kasten zu lesen.

Dabei ist meiner Ansicht nach zu unterscheiden:

1. Zahlungsvermeidung (Strategien dazu gibt es für jeden Fall - aber nicht in jedem Fall wäre es moralisch ok, sie anzuwenden. Wenn zB jemand WILLENTLICH einen dialer BENÜTZT, um einen MEHRWERT zu bekommen, wenn er INFORMIERT wird, wie hoch die Kosten sind, wenn er den MEHRWERT kriegt und damit zufrieden ist und dann TROTZDEM nicht zahlen will, ist er "eigentlich" ein Betrüger (wenn man allerdings grosszügig mit dem Begriff "Moral" umgehen würde, könnte man diesen "Betrüger" auch als "öknomisch geschickt" bezeichnen, genauso wie einen Dialeranbieter, der unter Maximalstdehnung aller Paragraphen am Rande der Legalität herumdialert und - wenn er die Grenze mal _versehentlich _überschreitet - auch nicht hergeht und es an die große Glocke hängt) - in allen anderen Fällen kann man guten Gewissens alles legal und technisch Mögliche unternehmen, um nicht zahlen zu müssen.)

Der Erste-Hilfe-Kasten ist ein dazu gut geeigneter Werkzeugkasten, der jedoch - so verstehe ich seine "Erschaffer" - ausdrücklich nur in Fällen angewendet werden darf, in denen auch ein Grund dazu besteht. Mit seiner Benützung erkennt der User implizit diese Regelung an und zeigt an, sie einzuhalten.


2. Zivilrecht: Eigentlich die praktische Durchführung von Punkt 1. Wie gesagt: Es ist sicherlich auch möglich, zivilrechtlich von einer Zahlung befreit zu werden, zu der man an sich verpflichtet wäre. Moralisch ist das IN MEINEN AUGEN verwerflich!

3. Strafrechtliche Seite: Liegt tatsächlich Betrug vor, wird das in Demokratien gemeinhin verfolgt. In diesem Fall gehe ich nicht davon aus und daher will ich diesen Punkt vernachlässigen.

Ausführliche rechtliche Informationen findest Du hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewforum.php?f=31


Liebe GRüsse
cicojore


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2004)

*Einzugsermächtigung*

Erstens ist die Rechnung ja schon längst bezahlt, da die Telekom per Einzugsermächtigung abbucht. Kann ich diesem Vorgang überhaupt nachträglich wiedersprechen (mit Aussicht auf Erfolg!)?

Zweitens hab ich (wie oben bereits geschildert) keinen Dialer mehr gefunden, und kann daher auch nicht überprüfen, ob er registriert war, oder nicht! Ich habe lediglich zwei Schlüssel aus der Registry, die Spybot gefunden hat.

Fakt ist nur, dass diese Nummer (@haudraufundschluss: ja, 090090000032) angewählt wurde, und das mit Sicherheit nicht willentlich!

M.Klein


----------



## cicojaka (12 März 2004)

Dann sorry für die Abschweifung. Es bleibt beim Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Am spannendsten dürfte für diesen Fall die Beweislast"umkehr" sein.

Exkurs:
Beweislastumkehr bedeutet, dass es (wieder bzw. "auch bei dialern") so ist, dass der, der Geld will, belegen muss, dass er es zurecht will. So ungefähr...


Aber es gibt hier sachkundigere Helfer, die Dir das genauer verlinken können, damit Du evtl. genau da hin geschickt werden kannst, wo Dir geholfen wird. 


schau evtl. auch da 

 v.a. zur Beweislastumkehr


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 März 2004)

*Re: Einzugsermächtigung*



			
				8klein schrieb:
			
		

> Erstens ist die Rechnung ja schon längst bezahlt, da die Telekom per Einzugsermächtigung abbucht. Kann ich diesem Vorgang überhaupt nachträglich wiedersprechen (mit Aussicht auf Erfolg!)?


Von wann ist denn die Rechnung genau? Wenn die Einwahl im Januar war, dann ist die Rechnung doch erst im Februar abgebucht worden. Dann ist es jetzt noch möglich, den Rechnungsbetrag zurückbuchen zu lassen und die Lastschrift zu stornieren. Allerdings solltest Du dabei auch Jurists Tipp berücksichtigen und der Telekom über die entsprechenden Erklärungen abgeben, warum der Betrag nicht gezahlt werden soll.


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2004)

*Vielen Dank*

Ok, super! Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Geduld und die guten Tipps!

@haudraufundschluss
Für das Rückbuchen der bereits getätigten Überweisung sehe ich schwarz: Das hab ich schon mal versucht (bei einem anderen Dauerauftrag) und die Bank meinte: 
"Nö, inzwischen ist das ja auf der Gegenseite bereits verbucht, und da können _wir_ dann nichts mehr machen!"

Dennoch werde ich wohl als nächstes das Muster-Schreiben "Widerspruch gegen Gebührenforderung" an die Telekom und die Mainpean senden, und die Telekom zur Rückbuchung der unrechtmäßig eingezogenen 80€ auffordern. Außerdem die "Beschwerde an die Regulierungsbehörde wegen Nummern-/Dialermissbrauchs".

Kann man auch den Dauerauftrag kündigen, und den zu Unrecht abgebuchten Betrag mit der nächsten Rechnung verrechnen, oder gibt das Ärger?


Fraglich ist für mich auch noch immer, ob ich nicht doch nachweisen muss, dass der Dialer, der sich bei uns eingewählt hat, ein nicht-registrierter war, beziehungsweise sich heimlich (oder verschleiernd) eingewählt hat. (Was mir ja leider nicht möglich ist, da der Dialer selbst weg ist)

@cj
Und da würde mich mal interessieren, ob und wie ich dieses Verfahren der Beweislastumkehr verwenden kann. 
Reicht es, die Argumentation, die der Jurist hier zitiert der Telekom und Mainpean gegenüber zu vertreten (zuzuschicken), oder müsste ich erst vor Gericht so argumentieren?

M.Klein


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 März 2004)

*Re: Vielen Dank*



			
				8klein schrieb:
			
		

> Für das Rückbuchen der bereits getätigten Überweisung sehe ich schwarz: Das hab ich schon mal versucht (bei einem anderen Dauerauftrag) und die Bank meinte:
> "Nö, inzwischen ist das ja auf der Gegenseite bereits verbucht, und da können _wir_ dann nichts mehr machen!"


Das hört sich nach den üblichen Anstrengungsvermeidungstendenzen an. Die meisten Banken haben für das Stornieren der Lastschriften eine 6-Wochen-Frist in ihren allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen festgelegt. Da solltest Du auf jeden Fall reinschauen und Dich nicht abwimmeln lassen.

Punkt 4 ist interessant:
http://www.jurawiki.de/VRI/Zahlungsverkehr


----------



## Der Jurist (13 März 2004)

@ 8klein

 Hier ist die Beweislastumkehr eingesetzt worden.

Und so sieht es  konkret aus, wenn der Text eingeführt wird, ab: ...





> Hilfsweise wird rein vorsorglich weiter vorgetragen, für den Fall, dass die nexnet das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages durch die Einwahl mit Hilfe eines Einwahlprogramms behauptet, dass diese Einwahlprogramme, sogenannte Dialer, auch ohne ein Zutun des Nutzers starten können .......


.

Schreibe das schon ganz früh auch der Telekom, damit sie - falls die Mitarbeiter es merken - erkennen kann, dass Du auf der höhe der Zeit bist.

Falls das mit dem Rückbuchen nicht mehr klappt, denke an Aufrechnung. Muster über die Inhaltsübersicht meines Falles: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=41506#41506


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2004)

@Der Jurist


Und das ist keine Rechtsberatung ?


----------



## sascha (13 März 2004)

Nein, das ist keine individuelle Rechtsberatung. Hier wird allgemein an einem Beispiel erklärt, wie man vorgehen kann.


----------



## Der Jurist (13 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @Der Jurist
> 
> 
> Und das ist keine Rechtsberatung ?


Nein genau nicht, sondern nur die Darstellung eines speziellen Falles. Es unterbleibt die Übertragung des speziellen Falles im Muster und der allgemeinen Hinweise auf den speziellen Fall des Nutzers. Das muss er selber machen.

Wäre das, was ich mache, schon Rechtsberatung, müssten Sendungen wie Plus minus und andere längst schon aus dem Programm sein.


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2004)

*Beurteilung*

Ich würde mich dennoch freuen, wenn sich jemand, der darin schon etwas Erfahrung hat, mal meine Erfolgsaussichten beurteilen könnte.
Schließlich habe ich weder den Dialer selbst, noch Screenshots; lediglich zwei Registry-Einträge.

M.Klein


----------



## KatzenHai (13 März 2004)

Zwei Nachträge:
Die sog. "Beweislastumkehr" führt dazu, das der Mehrwertdiensteanbieter belegen muss, dass der eingesetzte Dialer rechtskonform (lizensiert) war und dass er ordnungsgemäß bedient wurde (Nachweis des Vertragsschlusses mittels zulässigem Konkludenz-Instruments). Problem, wenn der genutzte Dialer dem Telefoninhaber nicht bekannt ist: Das Ergebnis der Beweissituation kann nicht geschätzt werden, da ja durchaus die Möglichkeit besteht, dass der Nachweis gelingt. Lebensrisiko.
Lastschriften nach Einzugsermächtigungen sind in der Regel bis sechs Wochen nach Zugang eines Auszugs widerrufbar. Grund: Es liegt gegenüber der eigenen Bank keine Willenserklärung vor, ob die Lastschrift des Dritten richtig ist oder nicht. Erst mit Ablauf der Widerspruchsfrist zum Auszug (meistens sechs Wochen) darf die Bank von endgültiger Genehmigung durch Nichtstun ausgehen - bis dahin ist die Duldung der Abbuchung im Zweifel nicht willentlich genehmigt.
Und wenn Schwesterchen "zu schnell" (aber tatsächlich) "OK" eingegeben hat am PC eines anderen, den sie grundsätzlich benutzen durfte, ist bei legalem Dialer eine Zahlungspflicht wohl zu bejahen ...


----------

